# An unexpected error occurred



## Tim Hall (21 May 2018)

I've had several instances of this message today on a variety of devices


> An unexpected error occurred. Please try again later.



I've seen more informative error messages I must say.

If I reload the page it works fine.


----------



## classic33 (21 May 2018)

Been getting the same message, on and off, for the last two days. Along with 525 and 521 errors today.
Site displays slightly odd before at times.

Same solution.


----------



## Profpointy (21 May 2018)

I think that problem is to do with downloading porn


----------

